
Zapping the brain with electricity seems to improve memory in older people - theBashShell
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/613293/zapping-the-brain-with-electricity-seems-to-improve-memory-in-older-people/
======
T-A
Old news:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjA92f_iCHQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjA92f_iCHQ)

